# trich's half 20% clear and 80% cloudy how long?



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 26, 2007)

about 70% of the trichs are cloudy and other 30% are clear how long do you think i have untill harvest im going to harvest at 20% amber or 10% how long do u all think it would take from where i am now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




my lease at my apartment ends in 3 weeks do u all think i will even get high off the bud if i harvest 3 weeks from where i currently am????


----------



## Mutt (Jun 26, 2007)

look for amber....clear and cloudy is too soon....it's a sativa dominant so might take a lil while. props to you...sativas indoors are tough.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 26, 2007)

no no this is indica its bag seed


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 26, 2007)

i think


----------



## Mutt (Jun 26, 2007)

Indica= Wide short leaves...short stature
Sativa=long skinny leaves tall in stature


----------



## berserker (Jun 26, 2007)

here are acouple pics to help you decied on when you should harvest your buds.Hope they help.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 26, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Indica= Wide short leaves...short stature
> Sativa=long skinny leaves tall in stature


 so dose that mean it has more thc? the batch of weed i got it from was compacted pine smelly regs bag seed how could it be sativa do you all think it will be more potent


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 29, 2007)

about 70% of the trichs are cloudy and other 30% are clear how long do you think i have untill harvest im going to harvest at 20% amber or 10% how long do u all think it would take from where i am now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my lease at my apartment ends in 3 weeks do u all think i will even get high off the bud if i harvest 3 weeks from where i currently am????


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 29, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> look for amber....clear and cloudy is too soon....it's a sativa dominant so might take a lil while. props to you...sativas indoors are tough.


 yes dude its been a trip 2 hell and back growing this plant this whole time i thought it was regs indica crap $10 dim bag weed but guess not its been flowering for 10 weeks now buds still look small


----------

